# Awesome Photos of the Isle of Man!



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a Manx cat, they originated on the Isle of Man.  Here's some very nice photos! http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/reasons-living-in-the-isle-of-man-ruins-you-for-life


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2014)

I have visited the Isle of Man several times , it's a pretty place, when it's not raining LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

Gorgeous. Haven't visited. Yet.


----------



## Pam (Nov 6, 2014)

The Isle of Man is about 127 miles across the sea from where I live. I've only been there once, for a week's holiday, when I was in my early twenties. I've got to be honest and say that I have never had any desire to go back. I just didn't care for it. Much prefer the Isle of Wight or the Channel Islands.

However, those photographs are beautiful, perhaps I just went to the wrong places when I was there.


----------



## Oceana (Nov 6, 2014)

Went on my first ever date on the Isle of Man, kissed my first boy there ... as the Beatles played on the radio (there must be a song about that surely?) - lovely memories, never been back.


----------

